# Shrimp Tacos on buffet table



## trulyscrump (Feb 3, 2013)

I am catering a dinner party for approx 50-60 guests. The dinner buffet will be a Cuban style roasted pork shoulder ( pulled) and shrimp tacos ( corn soft shell) with mango slaw and avocado crema. I cannot decide how to serve the tacos. This menu is pretty specific- cannot completely change the essential components, though am CONSIDERing a roasted shrimp quesadilla if host would agree.

The dinner table does not lean itself to a server standing behind the table as it is square. I don't want to serve the tacos assembled as I think they would get soggy- thoughts? If I serve them unassembled I stand the chance that people may pile up on shrimp and not eat them as a taco, with all the ingredients.

We tried it with a server assembling to order but that looked sloppy too. I have thought of a taco rack/ stand but wouldn't that get cold quickly?

Any ideas are welcome. Thanks in advance


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

When I need to help a client stretch a skinny budget....
Set up an action station away from main buffet with someone portioning into ramekins to order.
Have the tortillas and salsa/crema first then the shrimp.
Wouldn't hurt to saute some veg to mix with the shrimp to stretch it out a bit.

mimi


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Change the table so someone could make the shrimp tacos on the line. Your in the business to give your client the best product the best way. If the table doesn't fit the buffet then change the table......ChefBillyB


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi trulyscrump,

The only thing I can think of is a Mojo Shrimp Empanada, Mojo Shrimp Enchilada or your Quesadilla idea. Hot shrimp with a cool slaw and crema must be done to order or quality suffers. At least a Mojo flavor is in the Cuban style...

Good luck!


----------

